# Ojb - Sequence ?? getNextId()-



## nixblick (30. Apr 2004)

Hi!

Ich möchte einen Datensatz kopieren und möchte den Namen, Bestandteile usw. beibehalten,

D.h. den gleichen Datensatz unter anderer Id speichern. Wie bekomme ich die letzte bzw. nächste Id raus damit ich sie in meiner Java - Klasse setzen kann.

```
copy.setId(nextId());
```

Wäre für Tipp dankbar!


----------



## nixblick (30. Apr 2004)

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es so wahrscheinlich gar nicht geht, da ich dann ja vermtl. nur die id ändere!


----------



## nixblick (30. Apr 2004)

nixblick hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es so wahrscheinlich gar nicht geht, da ich dann ja vermtl. nur die id ändere!



Also ich brauche definitiv nur die Id aus der DB und muss diese dann auch um eins erhöhen können - hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen!
Danke schon mal!


----------

